# FYI - JL Aquatics vertex promotion



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like they are going to be offering some pretty nice discounts on vertex items until black friday.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php

Don't know anything beyond what's on their site, but hey, might be that time to buy the skimmer you've been eyeing.


----------

